# ways to take pics of your shirts



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

I'm not very "photo" friendly and I was wondering what the best way to take pictures of your clothes for catalogs or articles. I just want it to be white background. I've tried setting up a ghetto lighting system and used white poster board but my pictures dont turn out very great.


----------



## TheWill (Oct 4, 2006)

Try hanging a sheet in the background and then placing the shirt on a model or manakin. I find that a color of some sort works well to off-set the shirt color.


----------



## mizi117 (Mar 12, 2007)

use the model. if you dont have one, try take a picture of the folded shirt by showing only the printed design part. if you wish to show the overall shirt, take a picture of the shirt, then put the zoom-in picture of the detailing you want to highlight.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find a lot of great tips on how to take pics of your t-shirts here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/photography/


----------



## JohnnyMo (Jun 14, 2007)

I've also had a good deal of luck (if a bit more a pain to set up) by popping onto OneModelPlace.com and other "Modelling" sites and networking with photographers and models..... Many will work "free" in return for some free tees/merchandise and are just looking to build their portfolio.... 

If you can find a few photographers who are willing to do a TFP/TFCD for attractive models to add to their portfolio, and then you network up a variety of aspiring models to coordinate the details and the site.... it is a big hassle to get it all in order, but when it works out the benefits are huge... 

I just had a shoot in New Mexico with 4 different photographers shooting six different models and have received some great shots back so far.... I'm still waiting on images from 3 of the 4 photographers, but for my cost (a plane ticket to NM, and maybe 3 dozen tees....) it was well worth the effort.... 

Good luck....


----------



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

thanks for that... that acutally makes a lot of sense


----------

